# Aggression on leash only - how to help?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

**I saw this posted today on an old thread. This was from username, MRD and was his/her's first post. I thought it deserved it's own thread. Unfortunately, I don't have any advice, but maybe someone else does. 

Hello

My partner and I adopted a 9 month Vizsla (mix) from the dog shelter, we named him Tobie! Tobie was found in the streets when he was a month old and taken to the shelter. He was in the dog shelter for 9 months until we saw him online and decided to adopt him.
He's now 14 months old. Tobie was never socialized nor trained while in the shelter, knowing this, we went ahead and rescued him anyway. We have had some training and he is now house trained, some commands and fairly protective of the household.
Our BIGEST problem is Tobie seems very aggresive towards other dogs while on leash. We have taken him to the dog park and he's ok with other dogs. He plays and socialize when in dog park but NOT while on leash. HELP!! What can we do to help him with aggresive
leash behaivor?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Let go of the lead. You'll be amazed how fast they calm down and return to your side  It's all bluff normally. Fear of the unknown dog/person/car/bush/twig/paper etc.,

If you are not willing to trust the dog and let go of the lead, or the area does not permit it or is dangerous for the dog, then try altering the dog's focus. Make him/her sit. turn them around 180 degrees and walk the other way. Alternatively, depending on the other dog, walk towards the other dog. I know that sounds silly, but it shuts them up fast and makes them display considered social graces.


----------



## MDR (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you.. Ozkar!

When we see other dogs walking in the neighborhood, Tobie goes a little crazy and loses focus. We have tried to have him sit and just observe other dogs. We are hoping he will lose the aggresion as he gets older... wishful thinking, huh! LOL

I usually walked him close to me when I see other dogs ahead. Perhaps I need to give Tobie a little more freedom and just approach other dogs in a more friendly way.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are cinching in the lead when approaching other dogs, your dog will most likely pick up on your tension, so definitely relaxing may help somewhat. I find that the more disinterested I am, the less aggressive they are.


----------

